

Re-Ask HN: Engineer contractor rates and full-time salaries in Israel? - zerr

Hello,<p>Any ideas about engineer&#x2F;dev contractor hourly rates and full-time salaries for Israel?
======
3nigma
No idea about Israel. Senior rails consultant in Munchen, Germany 700-800
EUR/day. Senior Front-End/Javascript (AngularJS) consultant in Paris, France
750-900 EUR/day.

